# Изготавливаю из алюминия запчасти для баяна



## ne_gold (13 Авг 2017)

Могу изготовить, по вашим размерам и чертежам, различные детали из алюминия для баяна. Надписи и буквы, деки, клапаны для сурдины, планки голосовые цельные и кусковые. Все работы выполняются с большой точностью на фрезерном станке ЧПУ. Все вопросы пишите в личку


----------



## ze_go (14 Авг 2017)

страна? город?


----------



## ne_gold (14 Авг 2017)

Россия, С-Пб., заказ могу выслать почтой


----------



## golosarossi (5 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте. Как с вами связаться? Есть вопрос.


----------



## ne_gold (9 Сен 2017)

golosarossi/ писал:


> Здравствуйте. Как с вами связаться? Есть вопрос.


Пишите в личку или на почту [email protected]


----------



## kostyuk (2 Дек 2017)

Напишите пожалуйста, как вам оставить заказ. Дело в том что я хочу заказать цельную планку на  мой баян. У меня тоже как на вашей фотке, вельтместер грандина, и мне не нравится его бас. Я так думаю если поставить на неё цельную планку на бас, на нижнюю деку, то бас будет по жирнее. Напишите , как у вас с материалом? Я хотел бы поставить медные планки. Можете ли вы поставить голоса, и настроить их? Буду очень благодарен.


----------



## vev (3 Дек 2017)

*kostyuk*,

простите, что влезаю, но хотелось бы узнать, а Вы реально считаете, что ЦП способна исправить Грандину? В образовании тембра огромную роль все-таки играет корпус и резонаторы, а далеко не только сами голоса. И не могли бы объяснить цель установки "медных" планок? 
Ну и напоследок... вырезать из люмения/латуни планку - далеко не вся работа по изготовлению голоса. Это всего лишь 10% от всего объема работы...


----------



## dj.sator (3 Дек 2017)

Не соглашусь, проемы вручную пилятся долго и тяжко. И нет права на ошибку иначе вся планка в утиль. Это очень замедляет и так не быструю работу.


----------



## vev (4 Дек 2017)

*dj.sator*,

можно не соглашаться только с процентами, наверное. Да, изготовление алюминиевой планки с применением современных технологий - прогресс, но все равно ее надо ручками доводить. Ну а сами язычки? А наклепка? Настройка?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2017)

Мдямс)).  Человек говорит ясно: изготовлю из алюминия на аппаратуре с ЧПУ всякие вкусности, любой конфигурации.  А ему вопрос: А слабО не только изготовить планку, а ещё закупить голосовую сталь, нарезать язычки, научиться их клепать, и всё это изделие настроить? Причём не имея инструмента, а вот просто по названию оного. Про топик с алюминием просто забыли, уже нужна работа с медью и сталью...  Думаю- слабО...))


----------



## ne_gold (4 Дек 2017)

Решил ввязаться в спор. Мне не слабо сделать любую деталь и с алюминия, и с меди и бронзы в частности, но нужен хотя бы чертёж, не говоря уже о 3д-модели. И вот на этом все разговоры и заканчиваются. Много кто пишет и на имеел и в личку, а можете сделать то, а можете это, а как только дело доходит до чертежа, так сразу всё быстро затихает, но я не могу сделать планку или ажурку на баян ,этот,, или гармонь ,,ту,, у меня нет их всех в наличии что бы снять размеры.
  Теперь о изготовлении с помощью станка с ЧПУ. Погрешность станка 0,005мм, для примера диаметр волоса 0,5мм. Вот и думайте сами доведёте ли ручками до такой погрешности, а если знать ширину и длину каждого язычка голоса, то я думаю можно прийти к очень приличным результатам.
И наконец, я не мастер по баянам и гармошкам и не настройщик, я работаю на станке ЧПУ и с детства играю на баяне, и кому надо я могу помочь и изготовить детали.


----------



## kostyuk (4 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *kostyuk*,
> 
> простите, что влезаю, но хотелось бы узнать, а Вы реально считаете, что ЦП способна исправить Грандину? В образовании тембра огромную роль все-таки играет корпус и резонаторы, а далеко не только сами голоса. И не могли бы объяснить цель установки "медных" планок?
> Ну и напоследок... вырезать из люмения/латуни планку - далеко не вся работа по изготовлению голоса. Это всего лишь 10% от всего объема работы...


Я не специалист в этих вопросах, но я подумал если ни чего больше нельзя с этим сделать, то попробовать стоит. У цельной планки резонанс побольше будет чем у куска, на этом хочу и выехать.


----------



## kostyuk (4 Дек 2017)

ne_gold/ писал:


> ne_gold написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Решил ввязаться в спор. Мне не слабо сделать любую деталь и с алюминия, и с меди и бронзы в частности, но нужен хотя бы чертёж, не говоря уже о 3д-модели. И вот на этом все разговоры и заканчиваются. Много кто пишет и на имеел и в личку, а можете сделать то, а можете это, а как только дело доходит до чертежа, так сразу всё быстро затихает, но я не могу сделать планку или ажурку на баян ,этот,, или гармонь ,,ту,, у меня нет их всех в наличии что бы снять размеры.
> ...


Так как с моим вопросом, вы мне так и не ответили?


----------



## ne_gold (4 Дек 2017)

kostyuk писал:Kostyuk  пишите в личку или на емейл указанный выше


----------

